# Anyone Sew on their own tags?



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

I took Home economics back in HS because I love to bake cookies.... ok that's not entirely true. I did it for the girls.  Anyway, I remember I did sew and I was pretty good at it but I don't know if I should start sewing on my own tags on the Alstyle 1701 shirts. Of course I'll have to keep the originals because my custom tags don't have a RN number or anything. My question is how many of you relabel your own shirts? I think I'm going to get a cheap machine from walmart and do it myself.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We have done them before. It's not that difficult, but it's also not a lot of fun. 

1. Open the stitches long enough to fit your label with a seam ripper or razor.

2. Insert your label and sew closed.

3. Trim and clean up loose ends.

The pain is changing thread and bobbin when your shirt color changes.

Just for the heck of it, ask your shirt supplier if they will sew in your supplied tags. Some charge as little as 25 cents. A steal if you can get it.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for your advise! I get my shirts from Alstyle and I have to order 48 dozen for them to put on my tags, yikes! I can't do that yet. Also, I heard that if I get a cheap machine it will be more of a headache and I should get a sewing machine with a thread hole or something. Do you know what they're talking about?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

vexx78 said:


> Thanks for your advise! I get my shirts from Alstyle and I have to order 48 dozen for them to put on my tags, yikes! I can't do that yet. Also, I heard that if I get a cheap machine it will be more of a headache and I should get a sewing machine with a thread hole or something. Do you know what they're talking about?


Maybe they are talking about an automatic threader? 

On the cheaper basic machines, you have to thread your own needle. (lick the tip of the thread, close one eye, and spend the next 5 minutes trying the fit the tip of the thread through that tiny a#% needle hole). But it doesn't cost that much more to buy one with a threader assist doodad. 

We started out with a middle of the road Singer, but returned it for a Brother because we did not like the way the Singer sewed. Can't go wrong with a Brother!


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

I see. I'll look in to a Brother. The ones I saw so far were pretty expensive. Do you know any place that sells it for cheap? I'll look in to ebay first. Thanks! I'm thinking about this one:
http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp08907.html
Kekekek jk.
For reals, how about this one? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120344869972&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr12_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=360115198659&itemcount=12&refwidgetloc=active_view_item&usedrule1=StoreCatToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m184&_trkparms=algo%3DDR%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D12
or this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...o=DR&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=12


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok I made up my mind and went with the Brother XL 3750.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, that Barbie one woulda worked. 

Dang you move quick. I was going to suggest at least walking into a sewing center and testing the various ones out first. But for $100, and it's a Brother, you'll be fine.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

This is kinda cool, I just posted up how we do this on a different thread. We use an old Singer machine passed down from one of our Ma's who was literally STOKED to know that the boys were sewing in the shop... Here's my post from a thread (pun intended or no?) a few days ago...

_There are two ways (probably more) to remove a woven fabric label. You can cut them out which will always leave a little residual fibers that you can see, or you can rip the seam, remove them, then restitch the seam.

For the latter - First, pull the two labels (manufacturers label usually on top of a care label) apart with one hand and some tension pinching them between your fingers on the same hand, you'll need the other one for the razor. Use a sharp razor blade (more efficient than a seam ripper) and lightly drag across the threads that appear BETWEEN the two labels when you pull them apart, and they will just pop. I usually try to also cut at least one thread on either side of the label so they slip out easily, and also so that if you are inserting new woven labels in the collar you have more room to work. Use caution not to cut the shirt or yourself. Now you can slip the label right out. Pull out and trim excess threads from where you ripped (for posterity and so it looks nice). Restitch the seam tape with a regular sewing machine and the same color thread as the shirt or clear thread. Through this process do not put too much stress on the seam tape. You want it to be relaxed enough so that you can easily restitch without compromising the construction of the garment, and without disrupting the tape so that you have to do a bunch of rearranging of the fabric to stitch it back up cleanly...

Note that this works on Gildan and other brands with seam and "tape". You DO NOT want to use this process on anything with a lock stitched collar (typically finer garments, womens, and kids garments)._


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

How about leave there tag in but put your heat press applied tag on the inside as well,


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sjidohair said:


> How about leave there tag in but put your heat press applied tag on the inside as well,


To me, that doesn't look quite right. It should be all or nothing. In my mind the whole reason for a tagless is less neck irritation. So if both a label and a tagless are on a shirt, it just looks like the tagless was put on as an afterthought. With just a tagless, or just a custom label then the shirt appears to be more custom made.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was thinking about that but I agree with Joe. Also, are there home iron press kits that will make it look professional? Someone told me about a new press method that makes it look like screen print. Anyone know what they're talking about?


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Plastisol transfers. You need a heat press though.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm going to cut the royal front tag off and just transfer or print my brand on the inside... so if the customer wants to rip the info tag off, they can, but my info will still be there


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

sg613 said:


> Plastisol transfers. You need a heat press though.


I have a heat press and a silk screen and am interested in printing in my own tags.
So can you tell me more about these plastisol transfers please.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

mattdaddy777 said:


> I have a heat press and a silk screen and am interested in printing in my own tags.
> So can you tell me more about these plastisol transfers please.


You just make a screen of your labels like you would make a screen of your design. Then just print where the neck label is.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just had an Eureka idea! I usually don't buy the Billy Maze, the infomercial wiz, products, but this one caught my eye! 
https://www.mightymendit.com/flare/next
If this works as directed then think about how easy it would be to re-tag your shirts. I'll test it out and give you guys a review. Let's hope this fool isn't selling snake oil


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

splathead said:


> You just make a screen of your labels like you would make a screen of your design. Then just print where the neck label is.


I know but how do you print in that area of the shirt
Like how would you adjust the shirt to burn there on the heat press


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

vexx78 said:


> I just had an Eureka idea! I usually don't buy the Billy Maze, the infomercial wiz, products, but this one caught my eye!
> https://www.mightymendit.com/flare/next
> If this works as directed then think about how easy it would be to re-tag your shirts. I'll test it out and give you guys a review. Let's hope this fool isn't selling snake oil


It will work but, like any glue, it is messy and smelly. You can buy the same thing at any fabric store by different names. It is just fabric glue.
If you want to stick the tags on rather than sew them on you might want to try Bo-Nash - it is a bonding agent rather than a glue. It is a powder that is heat activated. Not nearly as messy as glue.


----------



## vexx78 (Oct 15, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> It will work but, like any glue, it is messy and smelly. You can buy the same thing at any fabric store by different names. It is just fabric glue.
> If you want to stick the tags on rather than sew them on you might want to try Bo-Nash - it is a bonding agent rather than a glue. It is a powder that is heat activated. Not nearly as messy as glue.


Actually it's not a glue, at least from what they say on the website. Like I said I'm going to test it out and if it don't work, who cares it's a small investment to see if there's a faster and better way doing things. If not then I'll try bo nash. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

mattdaddy777 said:


> I know but how do you print in that area of the shirt
> Like how would you adjust the shirt to burn there on the heat press


If you are screenprinting, you would not use a heat press. To screen, you would let the collar hang over the side of the platen which would give you a flat surface in the label area to screen.


----------



## lucky110103 (Oct 9, 2008)

Heat press transfers (plastisol) is the absolute way to go.


----------



## skreenbuddy (Dec 24, 2008)

There is an alternative to everything you're all saying. When I first got involved in selling t shirts online about 6 years ago, I was pulling tags out of the shirts. There was no cutting of the t shirt threads and no tag residue was left over. It works great and is a bit tedious, but I was selling about 20 shirts per day and taking the tags out for every one. Here is how I did it.

*Tools Required*
*A sharp, small pair of scissors
A good set of tweezers
A bit of patience*

*Step 1*
Cut the tag as close to the shirt as possible. When I say close, I mean close. So close that on occasion you can accidentally cut the threads that are holding the tag in there. You don't want to cut these threads however as everything will unravel for the customer. The reason for this is you want as few horizontal threads left as possible, more on this below.

*Step 2*
Use your tweezers, and gently rub back and forth along the tag remnants to get all horizontal threads loose. It will get fuzzy kind of like bed head and this is normal and necessary.

*Step 3*
With the tweezers, try to reach between two of the threads holding the tag in the shirt and tightly grip the end of the remainder.

*Step 4*
Gently tug back and forth and in different angles and speeds and the remnants of the tag will slide out of the shirt.

*Step 5*
With your hands, smooth out the section of the shirt you were just working on as the threads where you pulled the tag out will seem a bit loose from the stress you put on the garment.

*Step 6*
Use some packing tape (I would wrap a bit around my hand sticky side out) to get rid of any of the remnants as it's a pain to try to wipe it off with your hand.

*Step 7*
Use whatever method you want to put your own label on and done! 

Now, I know it sounds a bit tedious, but it has some major benefits. The obvious one is that you didn't cut the threads of the original product and nobody will ever know that you did. It's cleaner than the horrid mess of threads left over after trying to stitch the neck back together. If you're not sewing in a tag and are either screening or heat pressing it, you don't have to worry about the costs and headaches that sewing machines bring. 

A note on sewing machines though if you're going to be using one. You will want to ensure that you get something that won't break down on you. The last thing you need is a cheap machine breaking down in the middle of what you're doing. If you're sewing through the tape of the shirt, don't be surprised if you break something. The tape is very tough, especially on cheaper machines. I definitely think you have to not skimp on a machine but I understand it's a cost versus benefit issue for many designers.

Aaron


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Pad printing is by far the cleanest and fastest way with no hand. When we are printing them we are able to do 1,000 shirts an hour, same with shirt pocket logos.


----------



## mattdaddy777 (Dec 26, 2008)

skreenbuddy said:


> There is an alternative to everything you're all saying. When I first got involved in selling t shirts online about 6 years ago, I was pulling tags out of the shirts. There was no cutting of the t shirt threads and no tag residue was left over. It works great and is a bit tedious, but I was selling about 20 shirts per day and taking the tags out for every one. Here is how I did it.
> 
> *Tools Required*
> *A sharp, small pair of scissors
> ...



Im sorry you had to go through that torture because now anvil has removable tags in there 5.4 ounce shirts


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

We purchase our shirts from Alstyle with the removable neck labels. We started out by pressing printable vinyl with eco sol inks with the tee info size, fabric type, care instructions, country of origin etc....
This didn't look too bad, but then we decided to use videoflex ps vinyl cut with a vinyl cutter and this looked absolutely good! it really cutomised the neck label look and no itchy tag on the back. 

just my few bobs worth!

regards,


----------



## skreenbuddy (Dec 24, 2008)

mattdaddy777 said:


> Im sorry you had to go through that torture because now anvil has removable tags in there 5.4 ounce shirts


I know that there are shirts with removable tags such as the anvil and alstyle, but they still leave remnants in the collar that are visible. Hard core T shirt aficionados may see that as a weakness in the brand. If you're only selling a few a day, it's not bad at all. I wouldn't want to do it with 50 shirts per day but anyone who is starting out will be doing pretty small quantities I would imagine, making it very manageable.

Aaron


----------



## WollyHood (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello! I know when i was getting my stuff re tagged the our old screen shop would use CLEAR thread, so they didnt have to change thread colors when doing different color shirts! 

Theres also Over the Tape, which is just cutting out the tag and then sewing the new tag on to the Neck Tape ( inside if inside of it ) 

anyways just wanted to share that!
Good Luck!


----------

